# Lockport NY bottle.



## planeguy2 (Jan 4, 2021)

Found this while walking along a 30 foot high cliff side, tumbled the whole way down and broke I am assuming. To bad it was broke.


----------



## Jake2150 (Jan 4, 2021)

bummer yours is broke. Here’s a complete one I dug a few weeks back


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 4, 2021)

Great color, too bad it was busted. Looks like a blue marble to the left side of the bottle. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## planeguy2 (Jan 4, 2021)

Yeah, picked that up afterwards.


----------



## Kaleb Pusateri (Jun 24, 2022)

I'm from Lockport!


----------

